# Reezen



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

wow got a 60# mathews reezen. 27``d.l w/ new dampener. smooth draw 2 peak, slight [email protected] trasition into vally. here`e the killer! using a pro-chrony just bac from same co. using a 300grn victory HV 400 26.5`` I`m getting 301 fps and 280fps from 300pse xweave(358grns)thats about 62#kinetic energy. More than your drawing. the`` Bar Has Been Raised``


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I was a skeptic untill i shot a reezen yesterday. It was not a harsh drawing bow,and it didnt have much hanshock. Plus i found it to be very fast. Good bow all in all.


----------



## cporter03 (Sep 4, 2007)

I hope to look at one next week.Going to retire the LX and find something
newer.


----------



## turkeyhnr (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought the Reezen a month ago and after about 100 shots experienced terrible cam lean, had it fixed did it again, now I shoot the alplha max 32, never looked back:


----------



## elitexlr (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah better off with that alphamax


----------



## Hoythunter2865 (Nov 30, 2008)

I wouldnt risk shooting mathews if i were you


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Hoythunter2865 said:


> I wouldnt risk shooting mathews if i were you


 Good one!


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

I shot the Reezen when it first came out and it had more hand shock than the DXT, Drenalin, Alphamax, Admiral, and 82nd. I really wanted to go back to a solo cam bow but I was disappointed that Mathews would release a bow like that. 

I just shot a Reezen with the NEW dampners and I wish I would have waited a few months before buying a new bow. The new dampners made the shock dissappear. Very nice bow now.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

I have shot Mathews for alot of years now and think they have brought archery a long way, went to Michigan deer and turkey expo and shot most of the new bows, Admiral, alphamax 32, PSE omen(screamer) 82nd airbourne,and lastly the reezen 6.5 and was impressed by all the bows exept the reezen, this bow had alot more hand shock than even the PSE that is with the new weight in the bottom of the riser, not even close to the admiral or the alphamax, I have 3 different mathews right now but unless the monster feels better than the reezen I will be changing bow companies, IMHO mathews went from being the best quality, best shooting bows made to being passed by at least 3 companies, mathews has engaged in the speed game but forgot all the feel quality and shootability they have always been known for.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

*Shot tham all too..*

I wasn't that impressed with anything so I bought a back up gaurdian- a GREAT bow that BT should have kept. I thought the Rezeen was pretty good with the new dampner- must admit for a bow that fast it is smooth and quiet. 
I am hoping the Monster wows me - this cash is getting HOT:smokin:

Otherwise its a gun before we go totally socialist


----------



## mathewsman1969 (Feb 25, 2009)

*lovin the reezen*

been shootin my reezen for 2 months now and absolutely love it i keep hearing people talking about hand shock im sorry but i dont feel any this bow performs awesome kills the ten ring and is blazin fast.compared to other bows in my pro shop the hand shock is very minimal if at all noticable all in all id say a 8.5 out of 10 compared with other make and models for 2009


----------



## MathewsMan84 (Mar 29, 2004)

I too shot the Reezen and found that it had a lot of hand shock... I heard that they have fixed the problem though... Maybe something wrong with some of the first produced bows...... because i shot 3 different Reezens about a month ago and all had real bad handshock! I was very disappointed so i ordered a new Admiral.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

MathewsMan84 said:


> I too shot the Reezen and found that it had a lot of hand shock... I heard that they have fixed the problem though... Maybe something wrong with some of the first produced bows...... because i shot 3 different Reezens about a month ago and all had real bad handshock! I was very disappointed so i ordered a new Admiral.


MAN!! You must have been REAL dissapointed to have ordered an Admiral!  j/k I have shot/setup several Reezens and have not had any neg feedback from the bow... Sorry for your luck....


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

I dropped in to shoot a reezen yesterday. The bow shot pretty good. I noticed that it felt like it stored up alot of energy. The draw cycle was smooth but sort of wound up more than there previous models. I was not impressed by the new fit and finish. Has anyone noticed that the cams are now looking cast rather than machined? Also whats with the mismatch weights specifically the lower one? I think the bow shot great but is mathews starting to skimp?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

the bottom wieght is what makes it have no hand shock, 3 months ago they didn't have that weight and it was alot differant.......what did you think of the steadyness after the shot??


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

turkeyhnr said:


> I bought the Reezen a month ago and after about 100 shots experienced terrible cam lean, had it fixed did it again, now I shoot the alplha max 32, never looked back:


this is probably only down to those baracuda strings on it(if they still use em) or a poorly set up bow. the strings r the only weak point on most mathews imo.


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

I didn't think it was any better than my S2. I look at the price and just don't see why it costs so much? Cast Cam? Mix matched weights to fix a problem that should have never left that way. Hey why not change them both so they match? Its like the bows are getting cheaper but cost more each year? I'm gonna wait until the monster comes out. Maybe I can spend my money on it. Seriously if mathews doesn't look better, shoot faster or weight less why buy a mathews? There not the cheapest either.

Lance


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

i have also been waiting so see the monsters before i buy a reezen, i was satisfied with the reezens all in all but thought i would wait to see if the monster really wowed me, im needin to shoot again pretty soon though


----------

